# LOTS & Yuengling Beer



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Received the LOTS convention car yesterday. This is one very nice woodside boxcar for the Yuengling brewery. The Yuengling Brewery was one of the convention tours.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is cool on so many levels. Nice boxcar: wooden side look good, are nostalgic, and just the right period for my layout. That car sings to me! Nice model of it, too, obviously with lots of good detail. Paint and graphics look really first class, and they are reproducing a beautiful paint scheme and logo on that car: _really_ good looking. And finally, Yuengling is a nice beer, too, significant if you ask me, in the scheme of things beer-wise. Great car.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Bill, who made this car? They did a really fine job on it. I considered ordering one but am not a Lots member so between joining and the cost of the car would have been a pricey deal.
LOTS had their convention in Rochester a few years ago. They seem like a really fine outfit. Our modular club hosted them and I also went on a couple of their tours. IMO their annual conventions are the best out there. It was 7 days of non stop action for the attendees if they participated in all the activities.

Pete


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice addition to your fleet.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Norton said:


> Bill, who made this car? They did a really fine job on it. I considered ordering one but am not a Lots member so between joining and the cost of the car would have been a pricey deal.
> LOTS had their convention in Rochester a few years ago. They seem like a really fine outfit. Our modular club hosted them and I also went on a couple of their tours. IMO their annual conventions are the best out there. It was 7 days of non stop action for the attendees if they participated in all the activities.
> 
> Pete


Pete, the woodside double sheath boxcar was manufactured by Lionel. Along with the Yuengling boxcar LOTS also did a Yuengling woodstake truck with beer kegs.

Bill


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Very cool stuff Bill. I predict these will go for a premium now.

Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe I have one of those in S Scale.. It was given to me by a special member of the S scale group.. I have relatives who live in Pottsville, and close to the brewery. Whenever we go out to eat, the first thing I ask for is a Yuengling on draft....


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice beer car. I live about 35 miles from the brewery. They don't sell that car there. Without joining LOTS are there any of these cars available?


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Really, really nice!

That truck is sweet, too!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Those are really great.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like beer, I like trains, so it's perfect!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a fabulous boxcar and truck, Bill, a real looker! They area great additions to your layout.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

i will be happy to help anyone who does not want theirs.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

laz57 said:


> Very nice beer car. I live about 35 miles from the brewery. They don't sell that car there. Without joining LOTS are there any of these cars available?


Probably only on E-Bay at a premium price.

Bill


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Probably only on E-Bay at a premium price.
> 
> Bill


There is one there now and the bid is already over 100 bucks.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2016)

LOTs does a nice job with their convention cars.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i actually really wanted this car. i didn't order it because i feared it would be traditional 027 but it looks to be scale


----------



## PSU89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Has anyone seen the Yuengling Truck for sale? If so, do you think a link? Thank you in advance.


----------

